# Advice on buying vintage watch



## Bob Kiberd (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm afraid I know very little about watches, and I was hoping to buy my girlfriend a nice vintage watch for her birthday which is fast approaching.

I was hoping somebody could give me a second opinion on whether or not this deal seems legit.

https://www.donedeal.ie/jewellery-for-sale/sale-cortebert-ladys-gold-vintage-wristwatch/11401880

Thank you


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

most women like men's watches and guns


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2016)

vinn said:


> most women like men's watches and guns


 really? is that out of a gene pool of 2 ?

i have never met a woman that likes guns or men's watches :nono:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

well Bruse; its a whole new world out there. vinn


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2016)

vinn said:


> well Bruse; its a whole new world out there. vinn


 maybe so, but i have been in it quite a while, just seemed a bit of a strange sweeping statement


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

you are the only one who answered


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2016)

vinn said:


> you are the only one who answered


 oh that seals it then, i have just told my wife that she MUST like guns and men's watches, i will leave it to your vivid imagination to work out what she said :thumbsup:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

I know precious little about vintage watches, even less about ladies watches. I do however know Google. I'm doing this via my phone so the images are very small and it is hard to pick out detail but this looks similar at £70.

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/261527454/15-off-swiss-womens-watch-cortebert?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=shopping_uk_en_gb_a-jewelry-watches&utm_custom1=4f585e65-0735-4d3e-8d28-2b1206a4a771&gclid=CLWsjIz028oCFQtAGwod6DwI-Q

I would do a good search on the internet for this particular brand and base the value on what you find. As a lay person it seems far to pricey.

As far as women go I always defer to this


----------



## Thimo2 (Mar 6, 2019)

In my experience women are almost exclusively interested in the aesthetics of a watch. When a woman says she likes vintage watches, she's most often talking purely about the looks, they are also less enamoured with the faffing about with mechanicals. I'd personally look for a nice vintage quartz watch for a lady. I'd look for a nice 70s quartz Tissot, there's a few on Chrono24










I like this Tissot Stylist from an ebay seller who trades in NOS watches...(no affiliation)










In fact, if it was man size, I'd buy it for me. Good luck!


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I sell quite a few ladies watches, but I know that it is mainly to men who are buying gifts for their ladies. Thankfully for me, a birth year vintage ladies watch is both thoughtful (ahhh) and much cheaper than a POS Michael Kors she probably really wants.

Best of luck in trying to work out how women's minds work! If you figure it out, let us all know!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2016)

scottswatches said:


> and much cheaper than a POS Michael Kors she probably really wants.


 :laugh: :thumbsup:


----------



## WatchingCrazy (Jan 2, 2016)

Iv had vintage ladies Rolex and Tudors in the past, the dails are so small I don't know how they even managed to read them, as another poster stated already most ladies find them to small and rather a man's watch, my wife did anyway she got a vintage Rolex teenagers size wasn't quite a man's size but was doubled a ladies sized dial


----------

